# [SOLVED] net.eth0 symlink to net.lo problem

## techrolla

I recently upgraded my baselayout package and noticed that it said my net.eth0 init script was obsolete, and need to be a symlink to net.lo, so I used the command they suggested:

```

# /bin/ls /etc/init.d/net.eth* | xargs -n1 ln -sfvn net.lo

```

And now my networking doesn't work and ifconfig only shows the loopback interface.  Any ideas how I could fix this?  Thanks.Last edited by techrolla on Wed Feb 01, 2006 10:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## techrolla

Well, I seem to have found something that could help...perhaps baselayout should link to this doc page when suggesting I update my configuration?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

----------

## techrolla

I am still having problems with this after checking out these docs.  I can't get eth0 in my ifconfig using the scripts (I can using ifconfig, but I can't get the gateway working, so I can't connect to any servers and pings tell me the network is unreachable).  It doesn't really make sense to me, how the symlink I was told to make can run and configure eth0 even though it is just running the eth.lo script.

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net file if that helps:

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.2" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

```

Any ideas?

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

You didn't specify a subnet or netmask so you cannot apply any routes

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.2/24" )

# or

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

```

That's probably what you want

----------

## techrolla

Thanks for the reply...however, that didn't work either.  It seems like these scripts aren't doing anything, since I could configure at least somewhat my card using ifconfig to a point where I could at least connect locally.  This net.eth0 (symlink to net.lo) script doesn't seem to configure my card at all.  I've followed the doc I mentioned above and have tried numerous things, but I keep getting network unreachable from the various programs I run (ping, etc.).

----------

## techrolla

I got it working by deleting the old net.* and remerging baselayout.

Thanks.

----------

